

GPLGPU: An Open-Source GPU - raldu
http://gplgpu.com/?p=88

======
userbinator
It'll be interesting to see how well this turns out; I remember hearing about
opengraphics.org a few years ago, which seems to have reached prototype
hardware stage and then died. GPUs are still one of the most closed parts of a
computer, so this is certainly a step in the right direction. There's also
this, which is only VGA-compatible, but similarly hasn't had much success:
[http://wacco.mveas.com/](http://wacco.mveas.com/)

...but there's this complete PC-on-an-FPGA, including a VGA-compatible
controller:
[http://zet.aluzina.org/index.php/Zet_processor](http://zet.aluzina.org/index.php/Zet_processor)

------
mng2
This seems to be the code from the "Open Source Graphics Project" Kickstarter
that ran last year. They didn't get anywhere near the $200K goal for 2-D, much
less the $400K goal for 3-D. Glad to see that it's getting out there anyway.

~~~
simias
Agreed. Here's the failed kickstarter which contains a video of the project:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/725991125/open-
source-g...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/725991125/open-source-
graphics-processor-gpu?ref=live)

And previous hn discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6520447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6520447)

~~~
rjsw
I don't think they are the same. Look earlier in the blog, this is a design
that the author has created by himself.

~~~
simias
This says otherwise: [http://hackaday.com/2014/08/19/open-source-gpu-
released/](http://hackaday.com/2014/08/19/open-source-gpu-released/)

A few interesting comments there too.

------
frozenport
Website could use an about page. I have no clue what this is, and I wrote a
few hundred lines lines in CUDA this morning.

~~~
unwind
It could also (really) use some screenshots. But perhaps that's way too early,
although there's talk about results in terms of tests passing and failing. I
imagine that for a GPU, some of those would involve some type of rendering.

------
nyar
Delete "sample page" or at least remove it from the primary menu.

